# looking for tool for making slideshows



## Newmarket2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, I know that LR does slide shows and that LR3 is even better, but LR and most other slideshow software I've seen treats audio as background. I'm trying to combine images with audio about those images, so I need to be able to synch up multiple images and multiple audio tracks and output the result for streaming online - for sale. 
There are TONS of tools for creating a slide show of your kids birthday party with your favorite rock song playing in the background and then burning a DVD for the Grandparents.
I need something more professional! 
Help, please!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 22, 2009)

ProShow Producer from Photodex is a great choice


----------



## pknoot (Dec 24, 2009)

I would use Adobe Premier CS4 as the most flexible alternative for what you need. If price is a deterrent, you might want to try Avid Liquid or Sony Vegas Pro. Check to make sure they can handle multiple audio tracks first!


----------



## itpurs (Jan 11, 2010)

Have you looked into Pro Show from Photodex. It's the best out there right now, and comes highly recommended by several of the photo pros. I have it, and used it to create a really professional looking slide show on Alaska. My group was wowed by it. The only thing about it that I don't like is that it doesn't work on Macs, but since you have Windows you are ok. I had to transfer my pics to my PC laptop and then create the show, but other than that, it's a great plugin. 

Jeanette


----------



## Vapour_Trail (Jan 12, 2010)

Pro Show is fantastic. Have been using it for many years.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 12, 2010)

Again ProShow is the tool if you want something professional.


----------



## pknoot (Jan 15, 2010)

Does Pro Show do multiple audio tracks?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jan 19, 2010)

Just one more note: Pro Show Gold do not manage color profiles. Pro Show Producer do.


----------

